# Standard Map Louisiana East - classic vs premium vs professional



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Following.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Nothing is truly accurate, because everything changes so much in a short time.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

jbyrum said:


> Getting ready to pull the trigger on a card in preparation for a trip to Delacroix in October. I'm running a Lowrance gen 2 touch screen. Is it worth the extra $100 or $200 to upgrade from the classic Louisiana East map? Mainly intrigued by the advertised "proven routes through the marsh" in the professional version. I appreciate any input.


Jbyrum,

I would call Standard Maps and ask about the different options and what they bring to the table. Capt. Ron is right about Delacroix, any hard blow will move things around. Hurricane Ida impacted the marsh close to the launches, but further to the outside not as much. Some areas change every 6 months. I am using Standard Maps Louisiana One card. If need any help with your trip or routes just let me know. I have fished and hunted the area for 40+ years. FYI, if you haven't set your dates, the Louisiana Redfish Series is holding their 2-day championship on the 8th & 9th out of Hopedale and the Redfish World Series, September 28 - October 1st at the Sweetwater Launch in Delacroix.

Mac


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have Pro Standard Map/Garmin for Texas for sale.


----------



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

Mac 763 said:


> Jbyrum,
> 
> I would call Standard Maps and ask about the different options and what they bring to the table. Capt. Ron is right about Delacroix, any hard blow will move things around. Hurricane Ida impacted the marsh close to the launches, but further to the outside not as much. Some areas change every 6 months. I am using Standard Maps Louisiana One card. If need any help with your trip or routes just let me know. I have fished and hunted the area for 40+ years. FYI, if you haven't set your dates, the Louisiana Redfish Series is holding their 2-day championship on the 8th & 9th out of Hopedale and the Redfish World Series, September 28 - October 1st at the Sweetwater Launch in Delacroix.
> 
> Mac


Appreciate it. We're staying at Sweetwater and fishing the week of October 17-21. I got some general direction from a guy in my neck of the woods who has fished the tournament circuit. Let's hope there's no hurricanes between now and then.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

jbyrum said:


> Appreciate it. We're staying at Sweetwater and fishing the week of October 17-21. I got some general direction from a guy in my neck of the woods who has fished the tournament circuit. Let's hope there's no hurricanes between now and then.


The one route you should have would be Bayou Gentilly. This is bayou straight out from the launch. The banks of the bayou closer to Little Lake have just about disappeared. They will be under the water with slightly higher tide.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

maps are only good if nothing changes....and the marsh changes all the time. If I were you I would go with someone who knows the area.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah it changes but not as much as some on here make it sound. The main bayous, which you should be running anyway, don't change much. The worst thing that can happen is you get stuck....lol. Just run areas that look iffy very slowly till you get a track laid down.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

ifSteve is correct, the marsh around the Twin Pipeline is pretty much unchanged. Marsh closer to the big outside lakes and bays is good as well. Bayou Gentilly and the east side of Lake Lery have taken a beating. I fished down there 2 weeks ago and will be heading down in the morning, if you need an update.
Mac


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

jbyrum said:


> Appreciate it. We're staying at Sweetwater and fishing the week of October 17-21. I got some general direction from a guy in my neck of the woods who has fished the tournament circuit. Let's hope there's no hurricanes between now and then.


FYI. Sweetwater Marina has a For Sale sign on it. Jack put it up for sale 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Tugboat (Apr 24, 2017)

May be able to help with a lowrance card. Recently got a new boat with a Garmin and have the Louisiana east card with the routes siting on my desk. PM me if you are interested. It has never let me down with the routes, although the marsh moved a bunch its still helpful.


----------

